# gluing single tube tires



## sensor (Jun 21, 2008)

any one have any information theyd be willing to share? im doing a 20's elgin with clad wood wheels so im going to have to cement them on(first time:eek:  everything ive owned has been a ballooner before this)..any tips,recommendations,tricks would be greatly appreciated!
thanks!


----------



## walter branche (Jun 22, 2008)

*tires*

use the material available in bike shops ,or ,i use weather strip adheasive found in auto supply stores, walter branche


----------



## willardm (Jun 26, 2008)

Modern tubular tires are typically mounted using TUBULAR TIRE GLUING TAPE such as manufactured by TUFO.  I have had reasonable success using it to mount early tubulars on my wood rims.


----------



## sensor (Jul 1, 2008)

i was planning on using the glue that memory lane has for sale...but what i was more concerned about was im going to have to heat the tires abit to get them over the wheel(theyre the universal*harpers* 28x1 1/2 semi-pneumatic but they seem to be actually solid now that i have them) how long do you have before the glue sets up? do you need to keep pressure on them while its setting? how long before the glue is fully cured and ready to ride on? any tech tips on how to mount them with the least amount of problems would be great! i did find a how to on parks site but its for the carbon wheels
thanks!


----------



## RMS37 (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm a little out of my field but..

The timing is not so critical, Sew-up glue is not a permanent cement, it is tacky and remains so. Once the tire is deflated (the invariable flat 1 mile into the ride) it can be pulled off the rim by hand. 

Part of what holds a sew-up tire on a modern rim is the 100+ psi pressure of the inflated tire. The rim glue is there to keep the tire from creeping and cutting the valve stem or rolling off the rim during hard cornering.  If you are mounting tires that are semi pneumatic (sealed chamber?) then there will be no additional pressure forcing them onto the rim when they are inflated. On the other hand if they are sealed then you don’t have as much concern about cutting the valve stem.  

If the tires are hard to stretch to begin with then the glue will probably be enough to hold them from moving on the rim.  Do be careful if you plan on any hard cornering.


----------



## Gordon (Jul 2, 2008)

*Single tube tires*

The tires I have on my Elgin King (wood rims) sound like the Harpers you purchased. I got mine from Memory Lane Classics. They are very hard and I think the valve stem is just for looks. I realized there was no way you could comfortably ride these tires, so I just mounted them without glue since they are just for display. I did have to stretch them slightly to get them on the rim, and I was very careful so I didn't ding up the fresh varnish.


----------



## walter branche (Jul 2, 2008)

*tires*

the tires are made too be set out in the bright sunlight for a few hours,or a tub of hot water ,this will make the tire mounting easier, also if you get original tires, fill them with the material for skid steer loaders and lawn mowers, some call it green slime, it will make the original tires usable .. i find usable original tires all the time , if you use weather strip adheasive ,you will never have too worry about the tire again,, walter branche


----------



## sensor (Jul 2, 2008)

thanks for responses
i might actually get these things mounted now 
and for the record the harpers tires are actually solid(they do have a valve stem without a schrader valve but its just for looks)
again thanks for all your help!


----------



## pelletman (Oct 19, 2008)

Walter are you talking about 3M Fast Tack here as the weatherstripping adhesive or something else?


----------



## walter branche (Oct 19, 2008)

*yellow or black*

i do not know the manufacturer, 3-m probably ,,.. it does not take very much,,  .. thanks pb


----------



## catfish (Oct 20, 2008)

Unless you are going to ride the bike. I wouldn't glue them at all.


----------



## pedal4416 (Nov 29, 2008)

go with the tufo tape. no mess and it works great


----------

